# petco Electric yellow lab or electric blue female?



## major_blunt (Jun 16, 2012)

hey all this is my first post so i'm not sure if the photo will show up or not but i'll give it a go  
This is my first african cichlid tank it is a 66 gallon with a ehiem 2217 filter i got 4 yellow labs from petco but it was a mixed tank so i was thinking one of them was not a lab because it is a little diffrent in color and size it's top fin has a very faint black line that you can't see in the photo :fish: 
Anyways any info would be helpful thanks
http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s43 ... G_3387.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a hybrid Lab.


----------



## major_blunt (Jun 16, 2012)

any ideas what it could be hybrid with? And also it is true some breeders are line breeding the black out of the labs compleatly?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

major_blunt said:


> any ideas what it could be hybrid with? And also it is true some breeders are line breeding the black out of the labs compleatly?


Hybridized with red zebra in the orient a number of years ago. It isn't true about the line breeding, that was as a result of the red zebra crossing.


----------



## major_blunt (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch everyone is so knowledgeable


----------

